# Gear Oil



## red 02 specv (Mar 28, 2004)

What gear oil is the best for a manual trans in a 95 200sx SER. i just put in an exody stage 1 clutch and jim wolf flywheel.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

What does it call for? 75W-90 or 75W-85??

Specialty Formulations has syncromesh GL-4/5 formulas in both weights.

MTL-P: http://specialtyformulations.netfir...&goto=www.specialtyformulations.com/MTL-P.htm

MTL-R: http://specialtyformulations.netfir...&goto=www.specialtyformulations.com/MTL-R.htm


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

red 02 specv said:


> What gear oil is the best for a manual trans in a 95 200sx SER. i just put in an exody stage 1 clutch and jim wolf flywheel.



Red Line MT-90:thumbup:


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Sethticles*, I used to use Red Line MT-90 (and MTL in my old Civic) but the Specialty Formulations products are better ... and available at around the same price.

I was in an AutoZone today and I saw Mobil 1 75W-140 for close to $15 per quart. 

Amazing what people will pay for products that are just so-so. :lame:


----------



## red 02 specv (Mar 28, 2004)

have you guys heard of GM syncro mesh? my friend used it in his civic and it seemed to smooth everything out.

API GL-4 80W-90


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Castrol 80w-90 synthetic XJ.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, I have heard of GM syncromesh (both kinds). Measuring its weight, it's far too thin for our cars ... as well as Hondas.

GM Syncromesh is something like a 9.0 - 9.5 cSt. (cSt = weight in centistrokes)

Our cars require something like a 12.0 - 12.5 cSt.

If that Castrol 80W-90 (a mineral-based lube - probably a 15.0 - 16.0 cSt) smells strongly of sulphur, I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole. That's an antique additive pack ... and mineral oils around here would suck MIGHTILY in the winter.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

lol Everyone always says different brands.. but I am currious about one thing. Is transmission like the engine, if it has high milage dont go with something like synthetic? I wont need to change my transmission for awhile, though it has just normal gear oil in it right now (for free from where I work, figured why not) but it SUCKS during really cold winters and I May change it during this winter.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Char*, I think the leaking-with-synthetic is mostly a thing of the past and I've _never_ heard of a manual tranny leaking after a switch to a synthetic gear oil. As a matter of fact, the esters used in Red Line and Specialty Formulations are used as seal conditioners in some of the "high-mileage" oils.

I can't imagine driving my car with a mineral 80W-90 in it during the winter.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Bror Jace said:


> I used to use Red Line MT-90 (and MTL in my old Civic) but the Specialty Formulations products are better ... and available at around the same price.



IMHO, I honestly don't think it is possible to exceed the quality and smoothness of shifts when using MT-90 in my car. For reasons beyond me this lube has proven the best performance and smoothest driving experience my car has seen to date.
Having tried other high performance fluids and being drastically disappointed I feel Red Line MT-90 is a sure thing when it comes to delivering results. Driver approved!


Not to say Specialty Formulations products aren’t great, I can nether advise nor speculate on their oils.

All I know is a sure thing and when it comes to gear oil my trans performs best with MT-90. 


I've learned my lesson with gear oil... stick to what works best for you!


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> IMHO, I honestly don't think it is possible to exceed the quality and smoothness of shifts when using MT-90 in my car. For reasons beyond me this lube has proven the best performance and smoothest driving experience my car has seen to date.
> Having tried other high performance fluids and being drastically disappointed I feel Red Line MT-90 is a sure thing when it comes to delivering results. Driver approved!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Seth just plain and simple.Im going with the Red Line MT-90.How much gear oil is required thou.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Strange1 said:


> Thanx Seth just plain and simple.Im going with the Red Line MT-90.How much gear oil is required thou.



FOUR QUARTS


I recently switched back to MT-90, like 2 weeks ago (long story), and been loving it ever since. :thumbup:


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Sethticlees*, Why not list the oils you've tried that have come up short when compared to Red Line MT-90? That might save people a lot of time and grief when trying to pick an oil.

_Specialty Formulations_ closed down around the holidays for a relocation and has not yet begun accepting new orders.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Sorry to hear that about Specialty Formulations. 

Honestly, there has been some pretty good posts on this forum about which trans fluids people like best. Everyone has their own opinion and I've tried a few of their recommendations. 
Really, it comes down to how your car reacts to each fluid and if the driver feels a performance increase/benefit. 
There are tons of fluids out there to try, I'd go broke if I we're to test them all. 
You do bring up an interesting point though. Perhaps someone should start a post to list, Which gear oils were you most disappointed with and/or would never recommend? 

I'd like to see that list aswell.:cheers:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

MT-90 for mild mods

Heavy Shockproof for VE or turbo

MT-90 is VERY smooth. my SER use to grind in 5th and 2nd gear. No more grinding. Its worth $8 a quart IMO.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> I can't imagine driving my car with a mineral 80W-90 in it during the winter.


amen brother. peanut butter gearboxes aren't fun.

I use MT-90 or MTL... I can usually find a deal on one or the other. I got a stock of 10qts MTL right now...i know i'll use it over the next few years. (probably in the corolla...)


----------

